# Realtek 8723be support



## sir_tomasz (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello there.

Is there any support in FreeBSD 10 (present or planned) for rtl8723be wireless adapters?

I have Lenovo G50-30 and it came with this hardware.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 26, 2015)

Same problem here. I just got a new laptop, everything works expect wireless RTL 8723BE. Running 10.2-RELEASE. Any ideas?


----------



## 0007 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have the same question. I know that the driver works in linux systems. But I don't known if it is possible to work for freebsd.
My laptop has RTL8723BE and I want to know if it is possble to use my wireless card.
Please, help!


----------



## 0007 (Mar 16, 2016)

sir_tomasz said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Is there any support in FreeBSD 10 (present or planned) for rtl8723be wireless adapters?
> 
> I have Lenovo G50-30 and it came with this hardware.


Hi, sorry, do you find a solution for the rtl8723be driver in freebsd? Thanks.


----------

